
The Data That Turned the World Upside Down or How Trump Won - rmason
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/how-our-likes-helped-trump-win
======
yosito
This headline doesn't accurately represent that this article is about than
just another rant against "fake news". Hopefully this post gets more
attention. Psychometrics is a real danger to democracy.

